# Portsnap for 9-CURRENT



## zeiz (Dec 14, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I'm trying 9-CURRENT and so far having none even minor problems with exception of INDEX-9: don't understand why portsnap doesn't build it.





			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Add this to /etc/portsnap.conf:
> 
> ```
> INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
> ```





			
				zeiz said:
			
		

> Thanks. I tried...it complains about DESCRIBE.9 and "INDEX-9 was not built..."





			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> In that case, DESCRIBE.9 is not yet distributed by the portsnap mirrors. I guess the 9-fork is too recent.



Very likely. Exact output is:


> Building new INDEX files... DESCRIBE.9 not provided by portsnap server]
> But it's already about a month. Portsnap updates ports normally so snapshot is generated as usual just INDEX-9 is ignored. If `# cd /urs/ports && make index` INDEX-9 appears but it takes around 20 min and after next portupgrade to make index again . I tried `make fetchindex` but then got a few ports "> succeeds index".
> Actually not a big deal: `csup` still exists but...just curious.


----------

